# Point Cloud Library (PCL) in FreeBSD



## BlooDex (May 20, 2014)

Does anyone know whether there is a port of the Point Cloud Library (PCL), which seems to be a sub-project of OpenCV? Or does anybody know how to install it on FreeBSD?


----------



## sotownsend (Jun 24, 2014)

I have sucessfully built PCL on FreeBSD; I do remember it being difficult to compile the dependencies.

Have you tried following the guide listed on http://pointclouds.org/downloads/source.html?


----------



## BrockyL (Jun 28, 2014)

*J*ust out of curiosity how many dependencies from ros did you  have to compile?


----------

